# Brown stain on elbow!



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Need some help here. Aint sure if it's the correct folder to to post this, cos it can be either grooming or health related.

The fur on Casper's elbows are turning reddish brown. I mean some short coated dogs do have callus on their elbows that might cause them to harden and turn brown. I do find some little pimples there on Casper though not in a major way. Are these normal? Food allergies??

Do white spoos have to live with these brown stains or are there ways to make them white again? Trim the affected area off and let new hair grow? Use whitening shampoo? Or... ???

Thanks.

~ Kent


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

This happened to our old English's. It is from lying on hard surfaces. I is usually worse on one side. They usually favor one side. You can keep them on beds more but really nothing you can do. It will lose some hair over time. Not an issue for their health just cosmetic. Moisture can make it worse. Humidity etc. You can try to keep some cream on it and see if it helps.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2011)

vtomblin said:


> This happened to our old English's. It is from lying on hard surfaces. I is usually worse on one side. They usually favor one side. You can keep them on beds more but really nothing you can do. It will lose some hair over time. Not an issue for their health just cosmetic. Moisture can make it worse. Humidity etc. You can try to keep some cream on it and see if it helps.


hi thanks for the reply. Yes, its worse on one side! 

What sort of cream are u referring to? Do we apply them to the skin thru the fur? 

cheers!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

vaseline intensive care or body lotion is fine. Try for no perfume etc just incase they are sensitive. Just a tiny bit on the skin under the fur. It will get yucky if you use too much. Might help it from losing hair in the spot. Soft surfaces is the best help though. Luck!


----------

